# Need Advise on Field Training Resources



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Obedience is always a good way to start!! Make sure she can heel. I was told before that always put a leash on her when it is time to work. That way they associate play from retrieving/work. Def get started on recall. Does she know sit/stay command. I know some people use stay. My trainer told me sit is a stay. So, my girl, when I tell her to sit..she will remain sitting until I release her. When throwing bumpers, are you saying her name when you release her? Make it fun.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

By the way...love the pic!! So, Cute!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Kfayard--Thanks for the reply....answers in pink


Obedience is always a good way to start!! Great! We are on the right track then. Make sure she can heel. Ok--currently working on that! I was told before that always put a leash on her when it is time to work. Good advise. That way they associate play from retrieving/work. Def get started on recall. Excellent--will keep working this. Does she know sit/stay command. This is one of Bella's greatest strengths so far. She is GREAT at it. I guess because we started it the day we got her. I know some people use stay. My trainer told me sit is a stay. So, my girl, when I tell her to sit..she will remain sitting until I release her. Hmmm....this is really a reasonable concept! When throwing bumpers, are you saying her name when you release her? I am NOW! LOL! I was either forgetting to do that, or I would say it too soon--before the bumper hit the water. Sometimes I think I am Bella's biggest obstacle! Make it fun. OK! What are your thoughts on the collar--you know, the one I would call a "shock" collar.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not mind the shock collar as long as YOU KNOW HOW TO USE IT PROPERLY!! I have not once used it with my girl yet. The trainer has! And he uses it only on already learned commands to "reinforce something they should already know!" We are about to get in it again with Pile work "Force." The trainer does not want to "lose" her enthusiasm by putting to much pressure on her. She has a lot of drive and we do not want to lose it. It sounds like you are doing good thus far. Is she bringing it back to you everytime/consistently? If so, start heeling her to you side with it. But, I would probably go though holding drills before this. Once she has the 20 yard marks..just increase it a little. Then you can incorporate decoys


----------

